# How to Master Facebook Timeline in 5 Quick Minutes



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Yesterday, Facebook rolled out its new Timeline feature to the masses. This ultra-illustrative, chronological listing of posts, photos, shared links, check-ins, and more is a radically different arrangement than the Facebook profile youve been used to.
> 
> And now that your life can be exposed for everyone to see  and scrutinize  you may be interested in curating the new interface. Once youve activated Facebook Timeline (go here to do so), youve got seven days to tweak it to make sure its just how you like before it goes live for everyone to see.


More


----------

